Ask HN: What's the simplest way to plan your day? - adawg4
======
krapp
Don't. Don't plan anything unless you absolutely have to. It's OK to not
always be under a timetable.

------
reggiepret
A bullet journal to review previous day and overall goals.

------
mumblez
calendar

